# Swelling after rabies shot ? :(



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not Bully breed related but it's still a doggy and I need some help.

So we got my inlaw's dog vaccinated for rabies and micro-chipped last Saturday at one of those luvmypet events. She was very lethargic for a couple of days, she got better and started being more active and my mother in law took her for a walk yesterday afternoon. Over the night she developed a bump over the injection site, I just wanted to know if this is normal or if there is anything we need to look out for. She was sore the day of the shot and was in pain, and her leg was swollen, but according to them this morning she woke up and she has a large inflamation on the leg. PLease see the pic bellow  They called the oncall vet for luvmypet and they told them that it was normal to develop that type of swelling even a week after. what do you guys think?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I was told there could be swelling and its normal but I have never had a dog swell like that and a week after, I have had what looks like a big bug bite or a bit of tendernous around the injection site of a couple of my dogs. is she sore or tender at all?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is a reaction and have them call the vet. it is not a serious one or the dog would be in distress. This very thing happened to Vixen last time she got a Rabies and I refuse to vaccinate her again. Her shoulder swelled up and down to her leg and she was lethargic. Talk to the vet and they may have to do something different next time they vaccinate the dog. It is not normal but a reaction and should be brought to the attention of the regular vet before vaccinating again.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

did vixens just go down on its own or would a warm compress or something maybe help?it looks sore.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It is a reaction and have them call the vet. it is not a serious one or the dog would be in distress. This very thing happened to Vixen last time she got a Rabies and I refuse to vaccinate her again. Her shoulder swelled up and down to her leg and she was lethargic. Talk to the vet and they may have to do something different next time they vaccinate the dog. It is not normal but a reaction and should be brought to the attention of the regular vet before vaccinating again.


Agreed. I've had bug-bite like lumps form on my dog and they stay there for almost a month (his body doesn't absorb the suspension the vaccine is in very well, is what my vet told me), but I've never had anything like that happen. I would definitely take her back to the vet, _especially _since she is lethargic.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys I told them to keep an eye on her and if she didn't improve to take her to the vet immediately this morning.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie swelled up like a shar-pei with bumps on her rabies booster. Benadryl set her straight w/out a vet visit.. but I have heard that reactions to vaccines occur w/in a day of the shot... I'd definitely take her in, like you said you are, because it could be something worse.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Vixens went away on it's own after almost 2 weeks. It was not a small spot like when they get vaccines they can get a little bump, that is normal. This reaction is like the one in the pictures above, the whole area swelled with fluid all the way down to her leg. The dog should be fine but again they need to take precautions for the next vaccine.


----------

